# Super corner kitty condo....



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Oliver's new cat tower! :lol: 










And he's too big to sit on just one level...he has to spread out over two..

[/img]


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Heh, cute! Nice tree


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Awesome tree! 
Oliver is so cute.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Wow! I showed Sigma, Samhain and Psi and they're all jealous! Heh.

So, how's Olly doing? Is he functioning without his claws okay? Is he less/more violent?? I hope he's stopped attacking you guys.. Aww he's just too cute.


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

Fantastic! I wonder how long it'll be before that clock is off the wall


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Surprisingly enough, he hasn't tried to mess with the clock yet. :lol: 

He's recovering well. For awhile he was walking fine again but now he's back to limping...I think the stitches are itching him because instead of letting them disolve, he is working on pulling them out. But he is much less violent and usually doesn't attack unless provoked where as before, he'd attack for no reason at all. He's doing much better behavior wise. :lol:


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

That's good to hear. Perhaps the surgery, along with giving him his own space (i.e. kitty tree), will help him to calm a little.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

P.S. Looooove that color on your walls  Our living room and kitchen are painted that same color; it's a real mood lifter, especially in the winter.


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

Oooh glad to hear Oliver is doing better. I was going to ask the same thing if it wasnt' already asked!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That is a neat looking cat tree, I love how his belly is hanging out hehe :lol:


----------



## fluffy (Sep 7, 2004)

Oh...i want one of those!!!! Really cool tree...And your cat is such a sweetie pie


----------

